# Refuting relativism



## Seb (Aug 22, 2008)

Refuting relativism from C.A.R.M:

Seems like a nice logical argument. Any critiques or additions?


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 22, 2008)

- It's all Relative...


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 22, 2008)

I have seen that before, or at least something along those lines... It is a pretty good philosophical/logical argument against relativism...


----------



## kalawine (Aug 22, 2008)

*Yep*

Years ago at work I asked my boss (Seb knows who I'm talking about) if he believed in absolutes (because of some idiotic statements he had just made). He said ,"No!" A then asked, "Is that an absolute statement?" T.N. (a guy who worked there at the time - once again Seb knows who I'm talking about) died laughing. My boss, persisting in his idiocy, looked away with a look of defeat and looked back at me and gave me a very forceful (and irritated), "Yea!" My theory is that most people aren't illogical because they are stupid or even ignorant. In most cases it's because they're stubborn and rebellious. 

Romans 1

20For (AM)since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly seen, (AN)being understood through what has been made, so that they are without excuse. 

21For even though they knew God, they did not [c]honor Him as God or give thanks, but they became (AO)futile in their speculations, and their foolish heart was darkened. 

22(AP)Professing to be wise, they became fools,


----------

